# Roller marks with matte finish?



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

I have used a couple of the new "high end" paints lately in the Matte finish an found that they needed 2 coats over the same color to lessen the roller marks/sheen problems that show in the right light. Am I alone in this?? I used Miller Evolution, BM Regal, and just today used SW Duration. All applied with 3/8" Purdy white dove covers. I thought it might be my workers technique so I took over after the first room and it didn't seem to matter. I haven't ever ran into this with a flat, satin, or SG. Does it have anything to do with the new "scrubability" factor this sheen has or do I just suck as a painter?!?:shutup: Any thoughts are appreciated I have to go back tomorrow to continue and I'm thinking of trying to talk the customer into a flat or satin to see if it is any better.


----------



## Ragebhardt (Apr 25, 2010)

Stop using the purdy white dove roller and go to the purdy contractor series.

Cheaper, hold more paint and gives much much better coverage.


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

All of the 'matte' type paints I have tried are certainly more difficult to roll than eggshells or other shiny paints. I have had the best luck with a 3/4" nap with Regal Matte, though usually I will use a 1/2" nap....no way would I ever choose a 3/8" nap. I do not know about other matte paints, but Regal Matte does not look good generally with one coat, even if you are painting over a sealed surface. I even remember one time I painted a room with eggshell first in the same color because we had extra and then one coat of Matte and it looked terrible. Plan on two coats every time when using Regal Matte.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

I was trained using 100% Lambswool. They hold a good amount of paint and level it out real nice. I started using 3/4 inch, and recently switched over to 1/2 inch. I'm so used to the lambswool that any type of synthetic cover seems awkward.

The Purdy colossus are nice. Not a real big fan of the 3/8 inch white dove. 

If you do not paint everyday and need a little advantage the lambswool covers are hard to beat.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I used to use the white dove. Bought the collosus and the white dove got destroyed on the first floor I could find to paint with it.


----------



## RadRemod (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok got it! I'll get a couple new rollers tomorrow morning at SW(a lambswool and a colossus):thumbsup:. Do you think if I continue with a Duration Satin I can do it in one coat or would I have to go to a Harmony flat ? I'm going over a 10 yr old SW promar 400 in a flat with the same color. This is paint job is meant to be more of a cleaning/touch up coat rather than a whole house 2 coat job. The current paint is in good shape that most people wouldn't even consider repainting but this customer is very detail oreinted.


----------



## CarlW (Feb 2, 2006)

If you want to do one coat, then you have to paint with a flat paint. One coat of a washable paint over flat will never look good because flat is porous and the paint will soak in unevenly. It will also not perform as it should. If your customer wants a washable finish, then the job really needs to be bid for two coats. The only time that one coat of a washable paint is even a possibility is when the paint on the walls is washable already....if the existing paint is flat, forget it.


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

3/8 sleeves are only good for oil, you need at least a 1/2 for paint, 3/4 is better yet for most


----------



## Paintpimp (Nov 15, 2006)

Use SW's Sherfab roller. This recommendation was told to me by a person who helped develop Duration. The Sherfab roller is a non directional cover. That means when all the "fabric" was put on the roller sleeve it doesnt lay in one direction, it goes this and that way. Take a notice when you roll out paint and how the stipple changes when you roll up and roll down. Using a sherfab helps elimate that.


----------

